# Headset gap



## cornice6 (Aug 23, 2007)

Posted this on the 29er forum but I think it should be here...

So I have this gap (see pic below) between the upper griplock cap and the upper inset cup when I installed the Chris King headset on my TBc. The upper (44mm) inset cup is used that I have lying around so I purchased a brand new lower/external (49mm) bearing cup. The steerer is 1 1/8" using a Devo baseplate. There is no bind or stickiness and the fork steers perfectly without rubbing or bind. The stem cap is snug tight.

There is a green rubber "O" ring inside the upper inset cup. I tried installing it without this thinking it will press both uppers more closely. That is not the case and all it did was made the steering sticky and a bit hard to turn. I put the ring back on but not sure if it just sits loosely on the bearing or if it should be in between the bearing and the steerer tube. It's kind a hard to fit it in between. Currently it just sits on there and there is no bind whatsoever on steering.

Not sure why there is a "gap" there. Would it be possible that the upper inset cup I used was actually the lower/external inset cup? I tried to match the top griplock cap with both upper and lower inset cups and I think I got it correct. Any helpful insight is greatly appreciated.


----------



## disturbedrider (May 4, 2012)

I cannot tell from the picture, but have you got the right model Griploc as the Inset model is different to the standard one which is designed as an upgrade to the original 1 1/8 Nothreadset. It should have "Inset" engraved in it.


----------



## cornice6 (Aug 23, 2007)

thanks for the reply. yes i believe i have the correct top "inset\griplock" cap which does not say anything other than "chris king" on it. although the both upper and lower bearing cups does indicate "inset" on them. 
i was using chris king's terminology of inset\griplock from their website. i also have another bike with a 44mm headtube using inset #1 and it does not say "inset" on it other than just "chris king" and there is no gap.

my ck inset #1 (44mm):









ck reference:









*Finally got this buggah figured out!!!*


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

You might have the Griplock cap assembled incorrectly. I'll take a look at a spare tonight when I get home.


----------



## andrewko (Jul 13, 2008)

OP did you ever figure it out? i am having the same issue and would really appreciate if you could give me some feedback....

if i got it correctly your griplock assembly doesnt fit snug into the upper bearing cup? small 2mm gap?

thanks


----------



## cornice6 (Aug 23, 2007)

yes. i followed ck's grip lock install/assembly to the "t". especially with regards to the "o" ring.

http://chrisking.com/files/upload/instructions/InSetManual.pdf


----------



## andrewko (Jul 13, 2008)

ok i just seems like ive quadruple checked everything and still cant get rid of that gap....

ill try again though


----------



## Alpenglow (Feb 5, 2004)

*Did this problem ever get fixed.*

I just tried to install the inset headset on my Santa Cruz Highball and I have the gap as well. I am certain it is not a facing or stem issue, as I could not get rid of the gap before I installed the headset. I noticed that the upper bearing cup and griplock assembly would not sit flush.


----------



## cornice6 (Aug 23, 2007)

Yes, I got mine resolved and there is no longer a gap. The issue on mine was the rubber "O" ring was not seated correctly into the groove of the upper cup and it tends to come off when sliding down the steerer tube. If it is not seated correctly, you will have a gap.

Follow the instructions on both the GripLock Assembly and Installation from CK. Applying a thin layer of grease on the "O" ring helps as well. Good luck!

http://chrisking.com/files/upload/instructions/InSetManual.pdf


----------



## Alpenglow (Feb 5, 2004)

*I will give it a shot and report back.*

Thanks!


----------



## Alpenglow (Feb 5, 2004)

*This Headset is a real pita*

If i assemble the griplock correctly, it will not fit over the headtube. If i don't assemble it before fitting over the headtube, it leaves the gap. I am going to go to a bike shop tomorrow and get help. First headset i could not install myself in over 10 years. :madman:
Thanks for your advice.


----------



## 06DODGECTD (Nov 3, 2010)

Alpenglow said:


> If i assemble the griplock correctly, it will not fit over the headtube. If i don't assemble it before fitting over the headtube, it leaves the gap. I am going to go to a bike shop tomorrow and get help. First headset i could not install myself in over 10 years. :madman:
> Thanks for your advice.


Did you figure out what the issue was? I've tried everything I can think of, but I still have the gap. It was on there perfectly before I took it apart it clean it, but now I can't get rid of this gap for the life of me! Let me know if you found a special technique. Thanks!


----------



## Nelson34 (Apr 21, 2009)

I have the same problem! Must be a truck to this? I don't see a oring though?


----------



## Nelson34 (Apr 21, 2009)

So I gave up! Took it to LBS and was told frame needed to be faced. Got a call back about a hour later and was told good to go. Had my BB done while its there. So seems in my situation the frame had to be cleaned up-it was just powder coated. They also said something like a CK needs to be more exact than other headsets. Also had some of my new paint removed from the head tube-which SUCKS-since I didn't have it faced first.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

Nelson34 said:


> Also had some of my new paint removed from the head tube-which SUCKS-since I didn't have it faced first.


This is inevitable. The only way to ensure a good facing is to remove the powder coat/paint, as thickness can vary, even with a professional coating job. If the coating chipped and flaked, I'd take it up with the people who coated the frame, as that should not happen with a good job.


----------



## Nelson34 (Apr 21, 2009)

No it was our fault for not prepping the frame correctly. LBS also told me when I asked-if we had prepped framed first-we probably wouldn't have chipped the paint-as you said. Oh well-lesson learned.


----------



## Nelson34 (Apr 21, 2009)

No it was our fault for not prepping the frame correctly. LBS also told me when I asked-if we had prepped framed first-we probably wouldn't have chipped the paint-as you said. Oh well-lesson learned.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

Sorry, but wschruba is right and your shop is wrong. If there's paint or powder on the face of the head tube it should be removed before installing the headset.


----------



## Nelson34 (Apr 21, 2009)

Sorry if I didn't post correctly-yeah he was correct-as was the bike shop. Friend and I tried to install cups without prepping the frame and that's where we screwed up the paint-we just pressed them in and that's when the paint chipped-


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

Nelson34 said:


> Sorry if I didn't post correctly-yeah he was correct-as was the bike shop. Friend and I tried to install cups without prepping the frame and that's where we screwed up the paint-we just pressed them in and that's when the paint chipped-


Ah, I understand now. Sorry for the miscommunication.


----------

